# فضائل فى حياة السيدة العذراء مريم لنيافة الأنبا موسى



## اثناسيوس الرسول (13 أغسطس 2007)

بنت السيدة العذراء حياتها على فضائل أساسية وبدونها صعب أن يخلص الإنسان، أو أن يكون له حياة أبدية، أو يقتنى المسيح فى أحشائه كما اقتنته السيدة العذراء فى أحشائها، وهذه الفضائل الأربعة هى
 فضيلة النعمة
فضيلة الحوار
 فضيلة الاتضاع
فضيلة التسليم
فضيلة النعمة 
 قال لها الملاك: "سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة" كلمة (نعمة = خاريس).. أصل الكلمة يقصد "فعل الروح القدس".. فعندما يملأ روح الله الإنسان يملأه من النعمة
ما معنى يملأه نعمة؟
أى يفعل فيه فعلاً إلهياً مقدساً ومكرساً ومدشناً هذا الإنسان، فيصبح هذا الإنسان مكان وهيكل لسكنى الروح القدس
"أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" إذن النعمة هى عمل الروح القدس.. فالعذراء وهى طفلة فى الهيكل.. فتحت قلبها لعمل الروح القدس، لذا كان طبيعياً أن يحل فيها الروح القدس
وهنا أريد أن أسألكم أحبائى الشباب ما مدى شبعى بوسائط النعمة؟
فالسيدة العذراء: فى الهيكل إما أن تصلى أو تقرأ.. أو تخدم الذبيحة بطريقة ما، هذه الثلاث وسائط التى تملأنا نعمة. نصلى كثير.. نقرأ الإنجيل كثير.. نتحد بذبيحة الأفخارستيا، هذه هى النعمة وسكنى الروح القدس والمصاحبة الربانية للإنسان
ألا يقال أنه: "يوجد صديق ألزق من الأخ" المسيح يحب أن يكون صديق لنا وساكن بداخلنا، والمسيح لا يسكن بداخلنا إلا بعد أن يملأنا بالنعمة أولاً.. ألم يسكن داخل العذراء بعد أن ملأها نعمة
وهكذا فأنت عندما تصلى تتغذى، لأن الصلاة تماماً كالحبل السرى للجنين فى بطن أمه، لولا هذا الحبل السرى يموت الجنين.. وأيضاً يوجد بيننا وبين الله حبل سرى
فالله يسكب دمه الإلهى ويسكب نعمته فى أحشائنا، الله يعمل فينا من خلال نسمة الحياة التى هى الصلاة، فالصلاة هى الأكسجين أو الغذاء
يقول الكتاب: "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان.. بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله"
إذن الذى لا يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يجوع... ومن يجوع يموت... الخبز للجسد كالكتاب المقدس للنفس، ومثلما الخبز يشبع الجسد وأساسى لحياته، كذلك الكتاب المقدس أساسى لشبع النفس
فى الصلاة نشبع بالسمائيات، وفى الكتاب المقدس نشبع بكلمة الله "وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك كالشهد فى فمى"
ونتغذى أيضاً من خلال الأسرار المقدسة "لأن من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه" الصلاة خبز والكتاب خبز والتناول خبز
والإنسان يشبع من خلال هذه الثلاثة أنواع من الخبز الروحانى 
فضيلة الحوار  
لم يكن هناك تعامل مع الله على أنه ساكن بالسموات، ونحن هنا على الأرض وبيننا وبين الله مسافة كبيرة، ولكن السيدة العذراء أحست أن الله أباها، وبدأت تقيم حواراً معه، فحتى عند بشارة الملاك لها بأنها ستحبل وتلد أبناً كانت تستطيع أن تصمت على الأقل خوفاً ورهبة، ولكنها بدأت تسأل: "كيف يكون لى هذا؟" وكان رد الملاك لها محاولاً أن يوضح لها ويفسر ذلك... "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك..." وكان سؤال العذراء استفسارى فى حوار بنوى، وليس حوار فيه روح الشك، فالعذراء كان بينها وبين الله دالة، ما أحلى أن تكون موجودة بينك وبين ربنا يسوع هذه الدالة البنوية
نحن لا نريد أن نتكلم والله يسمع فقط، ولكن الله أيضاً يتكلم وأنت تسمع "تكلم يارب فإن عبدك سامع" بيننا وبين ربنا حوار.. مناجاة.. محادثة
ولنتأمل يا أحبائى فى قصة السامرية.. 8 مرات يسألها الرب يسوع وتجيبه هى، وتسأله السامرية ويجيبها رب المجد... فالله لا يسكن فى الأعالى ويتركنا، ولكن هو يريدنا أن نتحدث معه دائماً وأن نسمعه "هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب" نريد أن نتعلم الحوار مع الله، وداود يقول إنى أسمع ما يتكلم به الرب الإله. 
فضيلة التواضع 
عندما أعلن لها الملاك أنها ستكون أم لله كان ردها "هوذا أنا آمة الرب" آمة.. عبدة.. خادمة.. تواضع لا مثيل له من السيدة العذراء، تواضع حقيقى.. نعم فأنت تضع فى يا رب وتعطينى من محبتك، ولكن ما أنا إلا خادمة.. هل عندنا هذا التواضع الذى يحول الأم إلى آمة؟ كلما أنكسر الإنسان أمام الله كلما أنتصر على التجارب، فالانكسار أمام الله، هو طريق الانتصار، من يتواضع يرفعه الله "أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسى ورفع المتواضعين"
وكانت السيدة العذراء كلها وداعة، وكلها تواضع، فهى سمة ظاهرة جداً فى حياة السيدة العذراء. 
فضيلة التسليم  
كانت هذه الفضيلة عجيبة ومؤثرة "ليكن لى كقولك"، تسبب لكِ متاعبِ.. يشك فيك يوسف.. لتكن مشيئتك يا رب، ربنا تدخل وأفهم يوسف
ولكن أين كانت الولادة؟ لا بيت ولا فندق ولا حتى غرفة حقيرة.. إنه مزود حيوانات.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، وها هم المجوس فى زيارة المولود، يقدم المجوس ذهباً ولباناً ومراً.. إذن لماذا الألم يارب؟ إنها رحلة صليب.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، ويأتى سمعان ويقول: "أنه وضع لقيام وسقوط كثيرين فى إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم" لتكن مشيئتك يارب إنه كنز العذراء، وحتى عند تعذيب اليهود له، وعند صعوده على الصليب 
كان التسليم عجيباً "أما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائى فتلتهب عند نظرى إلى صلبوتك، الذى أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا أبنى وإلهى"
هل سألته لمن تتركنى؟ من ينساها... إنه تسليم فى كل مراحل الحياة.. لتكن مشيئتك
هل نحن نفعل ذلك أن نقول: "ليكن لى كقولى" تأملوا فى هذه العبارة "لست تفهم الآن ماذا اصنع ولكن ستفهم فيما بعد" 
يا أحبائى .... أمام السيدة العذراء نذوب حباً وخجلاً من أنفسنا، ونشعر بالنورانية الحلوة التى تشع من وجهها، وننظر إلى سيرتها العطرة فنتمثل بإيمانها. السيدة العذراء كانت ممتلئة نعمة.. تحاور الله فى دالة متواضعة، تسلم حياتها لله كل الأيام 

الرب معكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم 
صلوا لاجل ضعفى


----------

